# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá bộ nguồn Laser Physics bị lỗi

## inhainha

Chào các bác,

Năm vừa rồi, nhờ sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình của các bác cho lô hàng nguồn Laser mà mình cũng lãi được một ít. Dự định để lại 1 cái để chế cháo sau này, nhưng do lô hàng bị lỗi 1 cái nên mình đành phải đẩy đi hết mà ôm lại cái máy lỗi này. Do không có điều kiện về thời gian trong 1 năm tới để nghiên cứu sửa chữa nên mình cho lên sàn ủng hộ diễn đàn và ủng hộ từ thiện.


Tình trạng máy như sau: Mở máy lên thì khói bốc lên tùm lum. Sau đó, mình có đem về tháo ra đánh giá thì thấy tình trạng bên ngoài là cháy mất đường mass ở bo điều khiển trên cùng, đánh giá tình trạng bên ngoài thì chỉ cháy nhẹ, còn cháy hư linh kiện gì nữa không thì không biết. Vào ngày mai, mình sẽ bảo em mình chụp hình chi tiết tình trạng bo bị cháy như thế nào. Trước mắt, các bác có thể xem hình sơ qua như ở dưới.







Do nguồn bị lỗi nên các bác cân nhắc khi bid nhé. Mình không bao xài, bao test gì đâu. Chống chỉ định các loại gà tham gia bid (trừ 2 bác gà mờ và bác gà con  :Big Grin: )

Máy gồm có: bộ nguồn + thấu kính + dây cáp (không thấy ra tia!)

Thể lệ đấu giá như sau:

Giá ban đầu: 1 triệu đồng

Định nghĩa:
BÀI BID HỢP LỆ là bài bid có giá trị không vượt quá bài bid hợp lệ trước đó 100k vnd, và thỏa mãn 1 trong 2 điều kiện sau:
    1:/ Được bid trước thời điểm 21h ngày 16/2/2017. 
    2:/ Nếu bid sau thời điểm 21h ngày 16/2/2017 thì bài bid được công nhận hợp lệ nếu nó được bid trong khoảng thời gian 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ trước đó.

Bài bid được công nhận thắng đấu giá nếu thỏa mãn 2 điều kiện:
    1/: Là BÀI BID HỢP LỆ có giá trị bid cao nhất sau thời điểm 21h ngày 16/2/2017.
    2/: Trong vòng 3 phút sau thời điểm bid giá cao nhất đó, không có BÀI BID HỢP LỆ nào có giá trị cao hơn.

Trong vòng 12h sau thời điểm thắng đấu giá, bác nào thắng đấu giá có trách nhiệm liên hệ với mình để xác nhận và thỏa thuận thời gian lấy hàng. Nếu sau thời hạn 12h, nếu không có xác nhận lấy hàng thì thắng đấu giá sẽ được giành cho người về nhì. Cứ thế xét xuống. 

Toàn bộ số tiền đấu giá sẽ được chia như sau:
10%: Mình giữ lại
45%: Ủng hộ diễn đàn duy trì hoạt động
45%: Ủng hộ quỹ trò nghèo vùng cao ở đây http://tnvc.vn/ (nhờ bác Admin thay mặt diễn đàn chuyển giúp)

Xin cám ơn. Và bây giờ thì ... BENG BENG BENG ... BẮT ĐẦU!

CẬP NHẬT: hình ảnh bo bị cháy

----------


## anhxco

em không thấy bước giá hay bước giá thấp nhất mà chỉ thấy bước giá cao nhất theo e hiểu là 100k bác chủ ạ.
Thêm nữa ở hình bác chụp e k thấy chổ nào bị cháy hết, đẹp cả  :Big Grin:

----------


## inhainha

> em không thấy bước giá hay bước giá thấp nhất mà chỉ thấy bước giá cao nhất theo e hiểu là 100k bác chủ ạ.
> Thêm nữa ở hình bác chụp e k thấy chổ nào bị cháy hết, đẹp cả


Bước giá không vượt quá 100k so với bài bid trước đó bác.

Mặt bị cháy là mặt dưới của bo trên cùng, làm biếng tháo ra nên để vậy. Để mai mình bảo đứa em chụp hình nhé.

----------


## garynguyen

Cụ chủ cân giúp em phát, xem được bao nhiều kg ạ? :Smile:

----------


## vodat147

Chưa thấy bác nào khởi động cái nhỉ em củng muốn than gia mà chưa dám khởi màng  :Big Grin: 
Thanks

----------


## genji0306

Tham gia cho khí thế nhỉ 1.100.000

----------


## inhainha

> Cụ chủ cân giúp em phát, xem được bao nhiều kg ạ?


Loanh quanh khoảng 30kg đó bác.







> Tham gia cho khí thế nhỉ 1.100.000


Bài bid hợp lệ. Boss mở hàng!

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em len 1.2tr

----------


## hoahong102

2tr.......lót dép hóng

----------


## inhainha

> 2tr.......lót dép hóng


Bài bid không hợp lệ. Coi lại bước giá nha bác

----------


## hoahong102

1 200 001 VNĐ( thế này chắc hợp lệ )

----------


## tranhung123456

giá 1300001 VNĐ
tham gia cho vui
ai đã mua rồi nên đâu giá lây xác vè để dành thay thế linh kiện

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## GORLAK

Bước giá mà 100k 1 lần, 2 bác sau trật chìa rồi

----------


## ppgas

Lỗi chính tả nè thớt:
"Nếu bid sau thời điểm 21h ngày *16/12/2017* thì bài bid được ..."

----------


## inhainha

> Bước giá mà 100k 1 lần, 2 bác sau trật chìa rồi


Bước giá tối đa là 100k đó bác.





> Lỗi chính tả nè thớt:
> "Nếu bid sau thời điểm 21h ngày *16/12/2017* thì bài bid được ..."


Thank bác, đã sửa lại thành 16/2/2017

----------


## foxnguyen

1.400.000 theo cho zui.
 :Smile:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

1.500.000 vnd

----------


## hoahong102

1 500 002 vnd (lúc trả tiền trả 1,6tr bắt trả lại tiền thừa) :d

----------


## thuhanoi

Tham gia 1550000 (đ)

----------


## chetaocnc

tham gia 1.650.000

----------


## CKD

Con nguồn em chưa dùng tới, không thì cũng đu theo tham gia cho có tụ.
Em chỉ quan tâm sợi cáp quang & mấy con diod trong đó thôi.

----------


## 1102

Em đu theo 1.700.000 (VND)

----------


## Gamo

Bid 1.700.001  :Wink:

----------


## foxnguyen

Bid 1.800.000. Thanks

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em theo 1.9tr

----------


## inhainha

Cập nhật hình ảnh chi tiết bo bị cháy:

----------


## inhainha

> Em theo 1.9tr


Bác này hiện đang làm trùm

----------


## Gamo

> Cập nhật hình ảnh chi tiết bo bị cháy:


Chắc bị chập chỗ nào đó nên quá dòng, mới cháy PCB như thế

----------


## foxnguyen

Bid 2.000.000  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

theo phát 2.100.000

----------


## inhainha

> theo phát 2.100.000


Boss now. 17 phút nữa chuyển sang đấu hiệp phụ nha các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em len 2.2Tr

----------


## thuhanoi

Theo phát                         2100010

----------


## foxnguyen

Tiếp nào 2.300.000  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

theo phat 2.400.000

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em Theo 2.5tr

----------


## thuhanoi

theo phat 2.500.000

----------


## chetaocnc

theo phat 2.600.000đ em mua xong ai cần dây em để lại chủ yếu lấy nguồn

----------


## thuhanoi

theo phat 2.600.000

----------


## foxnguyen

Bid 2.700.000  :Smile:

----------


## tranhung123456

Tớ Bid 2800000VNĐ
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: )

----------


## chetaocnc

theo phat 2.800.000đ

----------


## thuhanoi

theo phat 2.900.000

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em theo 2.8tr

----------


## tranhung123456

Tớ Bid 3000000VNĐ

----------


## chetaocnc

theo phat 3.000.000đ

----------


## tranhung123456

Tớ Bid 3100000VNĐ

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em theo 3.2 tr

----------


## thuhanoi

theo phat 3.300.000

----------


## chetaocnc

theo 3.400.000đ

----------


## foxnguyen

3.300.000 bid

----------


## blacksky2411

3.490.000 đồng

----------


## emptyhb

Em bid 3.500.000 nhé!

----------


## tranhung123456

Tớ Bid 3500000VNĐ

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Theo luon 3.4tr

----------


## chetaocnc

theo 3.600.000đ

----------


## foxnguyen

Bid 3 700 000

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình trúng hả  :Big Grin:  OK

----------


## tranhung123456

tớ thất bại rồi ai quá 3p hủy đi 
Chúc mừng hỏng rồi chúc bác bậy rồi

----------


## chetaocnc

theo 3.900.000

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Em ko theo

----------


## foxnguyen

Tip nao 4.000.000

----------


## hoahong102

hết giờ rồi mấy xếp, tinh fhinhf này chắc ông chetao cnc thắng

----------


## chetaocnc

> tớ thất bại rồi ai quá 3p hủy đi 
> Chúc mừng bác Thuhanoi


là sao bác chủ vô phân tích cái

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

Chủ thớt lên tiếng đi

----------


## inhainha

Con thoi gian do cac bac. Trong vòng 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ cuối thì vẫn là hợp lệ nhé.

----------


## chetaocnc

tiếp 4.100.000đ

----------


## thuhanoi

Bài bid 3400000 sửa lúc 21h03:10 nhé - không chơi

----------


## emptyhb

Em đọc kỹ lại thì thấy cứ sau 3 phút bài hợp lệ thì thoải mái. Không giới hạn tới bao giờ nên khôg tham gia nữa

----------


## foxnguyen

Vẫn còn bid dc mấy bác bid 4.200.000

----------


## tranhung123456

> là sao bác chủ vô phân tích cái


xin lỗi nha bác thắng mạng lag 
chỉ tính lúc 21h2p59s

----------


## inhainha

> Em đọc kỹ lại thì thấy cứ sau 3 phút bài hợp lệ thì thoải mái. Không giới hạn tới bao giờ nên khôg tham gia nữa


Chỉ cần quá 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ cuối là kết thúc

----------


## hoahong102

hóa ra đoạn này mới gay cấn, lót dép xem thôi
16-02-2017, 09:09:22 PM

----------


## chetaocnc

em thắng hả bác chủ bác nào lấy sợi đây em để giá cực tốt nhé

----------


## tranhung123456

thì ra thế ngày mai cũng được đấu giá hả

----------


## foxnguyen

Bid 4.300.000

----------


## chetaocnc

Bid 4.400.000

----------


## foxnguyen

Phát nữa nào 4.500.000 . Bid kiểu này mệt wa. Eheh

----------


## inhainha

Thời gian dài bao lâu là tùy thuộc mức độ nhiệt tình bid của các bác nhé. Nếu các bác ngưng bid thì người bid hợp lệ cuối cùng sẽ thắng sau 3phut

----------


## tranhung123456

làm ngồi hóng cứ 3p đấu giá tiếp nếu hợp lệ là cứ đấu giá tip 
ngồi lóp dép xem  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## chetaocnc

á đù chơi zữ anh theo 4.600.000

----------


## foxnguyen

Ok bác. 4.700.000  :Smile:

----------


## chetaocnc

theo bác. 4.800.000 chắc chỉ có bác chủ vui

----------


## hoahong102

> theo bác. 4.800.000 chắc chỉ có bác chủ vui


trẻ em miền cao đang vui đấy chứ

----------


## foxnguyen

Làm phát cuối nào.4.900.000.  :Smile:

----------


## inhainha

> theo bác. 4.800.000 chắc chỉ có bác chủ vui


Mình chỉ lấy có 10% thôi nhé. Không phải lấy hết số tiền đấu giá đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

thôi em theo phát cuối cho tròn 5.000.000 nhà ở SG chạy qua cho nhanh

----------


## foxnguyen

:Cool:  chúc mừng bác nhé  :Smile: .

----------


## inhainha

Post phát xem giờ

----------


## chetaocnc

:Embarrassment:  cảm ơn bác không đu theo em nữa

----------


## inhainha

> thôi em theo phát cuối cho tròn 5.000.000 nhà ở SG chạy qua cho nhanh


Bác chetaocnc cơ bản là thắng. Để mình kiểm tra lại bài bid rồi báo chính thức nhé.

----------


## inhainha

> Bid 3 700 000





> theo 3.900.000



Xin lỗi bác chetaocnc. Bài bid của bác không hợp lệ từ lần bid 3tr900k nên kéo theo tất cả bài bid về sau không hợp lệ. Như vậy bác foxnguyen sẽ là người chiến thắng.

Thứ tự như sau:
1. foxnguyen 3tr700k
2. chetaocnc 3tr600k
3. emptyhd 3tr500k
...

----------

emptyhb

----------


## chetaocnc

> Xin lỗi bác chetaocnc. Bài bid của bác không hợp lệ từ lần bid 3tr900k nên kéo theo tất cả bài bid về sau không hợp lệ. Như vậy bác foxnguyen sẽ là người chiến thắng.
> 
> Thứ tự như sau:
> 1. foxnguyen 3tr700k
> 2. chetaocnc 3tr600k
> 3. emptyhd 3tr500k
> ...


thôi bó tay

----------


## inhainha

Giữa 2 lần bid 3tr700k và 3tr900k có bài sửa của bác tranhung12345. Nếu bác tranhung12345 sửa từ bài bid 3tr800k thì bài bid của bác chetaocnc vẫn hợp lệ. Nếu không phải như vậy thì bài bid 3tr700k sẽ thắng cuộc. Bác tranhung12345 vui lòng xác nhận giúp trước khi bác sửa bài thì bác đã post cái gì ở bài post giữa 2 lần bid 3tr700k và 3tr900k vậy?

----------

emptyhb

----------


## chetaocnc

> Giữa 2 lần bid 3tr700k và 3tr900k có bài sửa của bác tranhung12345. Nếu bác tranhung12345 sửa từ bài bid 3tr800k thì bài bid của bác chetaocnc vẫn hợp lệ. Nếu không phải như vậy thì bài bid 3tr700k sẽ thắng cuộc. Bác tranhung12345 vui lòng xác nhận giúp trước khi bác sửa bài thì bác đã post cái gì ở bài post giữa 2 lần bid 3tr700k và 3tr900k vậy?


thấy có bác để 3t8 em moi choi đó chứ

----------


## foxnguyen

Zay cuối cùng ai thắng bác chủ

----------


## inhainha

> Zay cuối cùng ai thắng bác chủ


Để đợi bác tranhung12345 vào xác nhận rồi mình công bố nhé bác.

----------


## chetaocnc

> Để đợi bác tranhung12345 vào xác nhận rồi mình công bố nhé bác.


chính xác là bác trần hùng theo 3t8 em mới theo 3t9 kiểu này sửa giá cả được thì loạn hết

----------


## vufree

Con này chỉ bị hư quạt giải nhiệt nên cháy mạch.Hôm test Mình nhanh tay tất sau khi xì khói trong 3 nốt nhạc... kekeke.Nếu máy không chết diod là ok Tại Mình nhiều qua rồi nên tham gia ... kekkekeke...

----------


## tranhung123456

tớ ko dc rồi chỉ đến 2800000k là đúng giờ còn về sau sai hết

----------


## tranhung123456

> chính xác là bác trần hùng theo 3t8 em mới theo 3t9 kiểu này sửa giá cả được thì loạn hết


xem lại diển đàn đi từ 2800000k là đúng giờ vì khung giờ đấu giá đúng chứ không nói lên bao nhiêu

----------


## inhainha

> tớ ko dc rồi chỉ đến 2800000k là đúng giờ còn về sau sai hết


Về sau vẫn hợp lệ mà bác. Mình thấy bác có bài bid 3tr500k vẫn ok. Không biết bác có bid 3tr800k rồi sửa xóa bỏ không. Việc xác nhận của bác ảnh hưởng đến kết quả thắng cuộc của bác foxnguyen và bác chetaocnc đó

----------


## tranhung123456

> Về sau vẫn hợp lệ mà bác. Mình thấy bác có bài bid 3tr500k vẫn ok. Không biết bác có bid 3tr800k rồi sửa xóa bỏ không. Việc xác nhận của bác ảnh hưởng đến kết quả thắng cuộc của bác foxnguyen và bác chetaocnc đó


ah lý do xem diển dàn không cho post cách nhau 30s nên tớ post bài mà máy không nhận

----------


## chetaocnc

> xem lại diển đàn đi từ 2800000k là đúng giờ vì khung giờ đấu giá đúng chứ không nói lên bao nhiêu


nếu theo khung giờ thì em post lúc 8h59p52s đó bác em cung 2t8000

----------


## tranhung123456

> tớ thất bại rồi ai quá 3p hủy đi 
> Chúc mừng hỏng rồi chúc bác bậy rồi


ậnh cái chỗ này hả tớ post 3800000 xong thấy quá thời gian nên sửa lại

----------


## inhainha

> ậnh cái chỗ này hả tớ post 3800000 xong thấy quá thời gian nên sửa lại


Đúng rồi bác. Mình chỉ hỏi bác là bác có post 3tr800k rồi sửa lại không mà thôi. Mà bác đọc kỹ lại luật đi. Mình có ghi rõ là bài bid vẫn hợp lệ nếu nó được post trong vòng 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ cuối cùng, bất chấp thời gian (chỉ tính từ sau 21h)

----------


## chetaocnc

> ah lý do xem diển dàn không cho post cách nhau 30s nên tớ post bài mà máy không nhận


giờ không có cách nào quay lại chứ em nhớ là bác có theo 3t800

----------


## tranhung123456

> giờ không có cách nào quay lại chứ em nhớ là bác có theo 3t800


vậy là đến giờ tớ xem hết lại diễn đàn thì do lỗi tớ mà làm mấy AE trên này rối hết thành thật xin lỗi
và cái người trúng cuối là 5tr đó nhờ AE xem lại có đúng ko

----------


## vufree

Vậy Bác tranhung phạm qui về thời gian, nên các Bác sau đó căn cứ theo Bác tranhung đương nhiên không hợp lệ... Má ơi, đấu giá kiểu này như đấu võ vậy á. thập diện mai phục.

----------


## chetaocnc

> vậy là đến giờ tớ xem hết lại diễn đàn thì do lỗi tớ mà làm mấy AE trên này rối hết thành thật xin lỗi
> và cái người trúng cuối là 5tr đó nhờ AE xem lại có đúng ko


vậy coi như là bác đã xác nhận bác chủ xác nhận dùm em nhé

----------


## tranhung123456

> Đúng rồi bác. Mình chỉ hỏi bác là bác có post 3tr800k rồi sửa lại không mà thôi. Mà bác đọc kỹ lại luật đi. Mình có ghi rõ là bài bid vẫn hợp lệ nếu nó được post trong vòng 3 phút sau bài bid hợp lệ cuối cùng, bất chấp thời gian (chỉ tính từ sau 21h)


chỗ này là do tớ đọc không kỹ nên thấy 21h05p mà bác thuhanoi viết mình trúng rồi nên sữa bài viết lại

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình chỉ đọc qua loa cứ nghĩ chỉ đến 3 phút sau mốc 21h  :Big Grin:  - Lần đầu thấy đấu kiểu này cũng vui hỉ
(Nếu đọc được như thế này dể hiểu hơn: cú bid hợp lệ được trúng món hàng nếu sau 3 phút không có ai bid hơn -  :Big Grin:  đại khái thế )

----------

inhainha

----------


## inhainha

> vậy coi như là bác đã xác nhận bác chủ xác nhận dùm em nhé


OK bác. Như vậy thứ tự bài bid như sau:

1. chetaocnc: 5tr
2. foxnguyen: 4tr900k
3. emptybh: 3tr500k
...


Chúc mừng bác chetaocnc đã thắng đấu giá. Mai bác liên hệ lấy hàng nhé. Thanks

Bác admin vui lòng inbox số tài khoản để chuyển tiền ủng hộ diễn đàn và ủng hộ quỹ học trò vùng cao giúp. Thanks

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

đúng là đấu giá làm từ thiện có khác :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## chetaocnc

> OK bác. Như vậy thứ tự bài bid như sau:
> 
> 1. chetaocnc: 5tr
> 2. foxnguyen: 4tr900k
> 3. emptybh: 3tr500k
> ...
> 
> 
> Chúc mừng bác chetaocnc đã thắng đấu giá. Mai bác liên hệ lấy hàng nhé. Thanks
> ...


ok anh có gì sáng mai em nghé lấy hàng gửi tiền luôn

----------


## tranhung123456

nghĩ là 5tr còn lên nữa nên tớ tắt máy tính 
rồi xem phim TV
và chân thành xin lỗi mấy AE trên 4rum (làm nhiều người mừng hụt )
theo ra ai đã có bộ này rồi nên mua giá hơi cao chút về làm xác để mà thay thế chứ mấy vụ Laser mà hỏng với lại hàng USA khó tìm linh kiện thay thế
THANKS

----------


## inhainha

> Mình chỉ đọc qua loa cứ nghĩ chỉ đến 3 phút sau mốc 21h  - Lần đầu thấy đấu kiểu này cũng vui hỉ
> (Nếu đọc được như thế này dể hiểu hơn: cú bid hợp lệ được trúng món hàng nếu sau 3 phút không có ai bid hơn -  đại khái thế )


Câu cú mình suy nghĩ nát óc rồi đó bác. Câu trên vẫn chưa chặt chẽ đâu. Vì còn mốc thời gian 21h nữa mà. Nếu không có mốc thời gian 21h đó thì không lẽ bài đấu giá kết thúc sau vài phút post bài?  :Big Grin:

----------


## tranhung123456

> Câu cú mình suy nghĩ nát óc rồi đó bác. Câu trên vẫn chưa chặt chẽ đâu. Vì còn mốc thời gian 21h nữa mà. Nếu không có mốc thời gian 21h đó thì không lẽ bài đấu giá kết thúc sau vài phút post bài?


lâu lâu đấu giá (mà lại lần đầu tớ đấu giá nên hỏng hết) thấy mà vui
có vậy tham gia 4rum này mới nhộn nhịp lúc này

----------

inhainha

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

chúc mừng người trúng thầu. mong rằng bác khắc phục chạy đc tung clip "đen" cho anh em cùng xem nhé

----------


## emptyhb

Bác đấu giá thắng nhượng lại em thấu kính thì inbox em với nhé!

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác cncchetao trúng thầu chắc là mình có sợi cáp  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác cncchetao trúng thầu chắc là mình có sợi cáp


chia buồn cùng anh! tại không đọc kĩ khi nhận hàng em mới biết cộng cáp này bị gãy giữa ruột nên k ra tia được! giờ chỉ còn cái thấu kính với bộ nguồn :Big Grin:

----------


## CNC PRO

Đã nhận viện trợ & chuyển quỹ ủng hộ trò nghèo vùng cao.



Cảm ơn các bạn!

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> chia buồn cùng anh! tại không đọc kĩ khi nhận hàng em mới biết cộng cáp này bị gãy giữa ruột nên k ra tia được! giờ chỉ còn cái thấu kính với bộ nguồn


Chia ngâm cứu khoa học cho mình 1 nửa sợi đi. Sợi của mình ngâm cứu làm nó gãy lần hồi giờ chưa dám mài tiếp, Nó quá giòn  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Chia ngâm cứu khoa học cho mình 1 nửa sợi đi. Sợi của mình ngâm cứu làm nó gãy lần hồi giờ chưa dám mài tiếp, Nó quá giòn


giờ em không biết nó gãy chỗ nào luôn phải nghiên cứu sửa bộ nguồn chứ không lỗ chết cái tội đọc k kĩ tưởng sợi dây còn ngon  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> giờ em không biết nó gãy chỗ nào luôn phải nghiên cứu sửa bộ nguồn chứ không lỗ chết cái tội đọc k kĩ tưởng sợi dây còn ngon


Hy vọng ông trùm điện tử sửa được bộ nguồn, mình cũng đọc không kỹ  :Big Grin:  tưởng bộ nguồn không ra tia 
Cái dây thì dể cho tia vào nâng công suất lên từ từ vừa dò chổ nào nóng là chõ đó gãy, nếu nâng công suất cao quá nó bốc lửa luôn đó  :Big Grin:

----------


## chetaocnc

> Hy vọng ông trùm điện tử sửa được bộ nguồn, mình cũng đọc không kỹ  tưởng bộ nguồn không ra tia 
> Cái dây thì dể cho tia vào nâng công suất lên từ từ vừa dò chổ nào nóng là chõ đó gãy, nếu nâng công suất cao quá nó bốc lửa luôn đó


em cung giống anh thôi tưởng là bộ nguồn không ra tia chứ không cũng không ham hố đấu tới giá 5 chai đâu :Big Grin:  nhưng không sao đấu giá từ thiện mà hố hố

----------


## inhainha

Bác sửa được bộ nguồn là bác lãi to rồi. Cái dây thấy nhiều bác bán có 800k mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Nhiều người bán thì không tới nỗi bác thuhanoi đợi tới bây giờ đâu bác ơi. Nếu là em trúng thì còn vỡ mộng hơn bác chetaocnc, vì em quan tâm mỗi dây + thấu kính

----------


## chetaocnc

> Bác sửa được bộ nguồn là bác lãi to rồi. Cái dây thấy nhiều bác bán có 800k mà


 :Big Grin:  dây 800k lõi chút xíu à anh xài được chít liền :Big Grin:

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> em cung giống anh thôi tưởng là bộ nguồn không ra tia chứ không cũng không ham hố đấu tới giá 5 chai đâu nhưng không sao đấu giá từ thiện mà hố hố


bác cứ sửa thử đi. khi nào chán ko muốn sửa nữa hú em. cho em thử tay nghề xíu. lâu lắm rồi ko sửa điện tử rồi

----------


## inhainha

> Nhiều người bán thì không tới nỗi bác thuhanoi đợi tới bây giờ đâu bác ơi. Nếu là em trúng thì còn vỡ mộng hơn bác chetaocnc, vì em quan tâm mỗi dây + thấu kính


Ủa bác thuộc đợt hàng đủ dây mà nhỉ?

----------


## foxnguyen

bộ laser này mình chỉ hy vọng con diode còn sống,, chứ driver khó mà phục hồi dc.
do mình có con driver Limo LDD100-3 nên đấu giá. mà về làm part cũng ngon.

----------


## chetaocnc

> bộ laser này mình chỉ hy vọng con diode còn sống,, chứ driver khó mà phục hồi dc.
> do mình có con driver Limo LDD100-3 nên đấu giá. mà về làm part cũng ngon.


bộ nguồn này ok không anh bán bớt cho em một bộ :Wink:

----------

